#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<chifanbua> ？
<chifanbua> any one？
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> hey all
<jono> reload the page, folks
<sebsebseb> hi
<rickspencer3> QUESTION: jono did you get my memo about the new cover sheets for the TSP reports?
<popey> QUESTION: jono. Why do the ubuntu.com website designers hate the community so much!?
<rickspencer3> oops, type ... TPS reports
<olli_> are they due?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Will Unity 7 be back ported to 12.04?
<popey> ooh, good question
<icoop> QUESTION: when do you think we will be able to use ubuntu touch as a daily driver on a Nexus phone?
<MarkDude> *Mark S*
 * MarkDude is known as Mark in FOSS
<MarkDude> :D
<checkin> will ubuntu phones be released in India
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How was Australia?
<vrubium> question: given that gnome is integrating more it's apps is it going to happen to those app on ubuntu?
<MarkDude> QUESTION: BBQpad, tell more. Will it be a Juju Charm?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: when will the SDK itself reach 1.0?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Will you play guitar for half an hour or so instead :d, if there aren't enough questions?
<Marlinc> QUESTION: Jono would you like to fill a little survey with about 10 questions when the session is over?
<MarkDude> +1 guitar sebsebseb
<rstreeter> QUESTION: When will MIR be implemented into Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> MarkDude: yep indeed :D
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Oh you went to Australlia how did you get there?  Hawaii first or ?
<vrubium> QUESTION: When should we expect the update thant changes ubuntu +1 to mir and unity next?
<checkin_> thank you!
<UbuntuBhoy> QUESTION As the 'launch event' for Ubuntu Touch was so successful in generating a buzz in the media, is it a tactic that you guys would consider using again for other areas ?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Why is the Severed Fifth website not working?
<zebaszp> bbqs aren't boring...
<zebaszp> QUESTION: who is that person behind you?
 * MarkDude thinks thats his reflection. Notice lack of hair :D
<number22> QUESTION: Some amazing developers ported ubuntu touch on low end devices that doesnt even have minimum requriments, its really slow but it works, should we expect at least usable port at the end of the year
<zebaszp> MarkDude, I'm just kidding, everyone always tell's him there's someone behind him
<sebsebseb> zebaszp: oh I was about to do that :d
<sebsebseb> zebaszp: heh heh
<sebsebseb> who's that behind him in the mirror :d
<leMe> QUESTION: Would you like to be on Top Gear?
<MarkDude> thats cool zebaszp - I like pointing out his lack of hair
 * MarkDude has similar thing happening to his own hairline
<MarkDude> + music
<MarkDude> +1
<number22> +1 for music
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What do you think about Wubi in general, and also how it won't be in 13.04?
<MarkDude> Wubi stuff is good question
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Are there any news on NVidia + MIR so I can test it?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: No I meant where did you have to land on the way to Australlia if anywhere?
<sebsebseb> or on way back as well evne
<sebsebseb> even
<sebsebseb> MarkDude: yep indeed
<MarkDude> Jono says the word controversy awesomely.
<MarkDude> Can you also say the word Methane?
<MarkDude> UK folks say MEEE thane
<vrubium> QUESTION: After the transition to unity next and MIr in the desktop, will we be able to seemingly install apps developed for X?
<MarkDude> +1
<zebaszp> bwahaha, we shall keep freaking you out!
<MarkDude> You know you sound like Alanbell?
<zebaszp> CONTROVERSEH
<FlyingPig> +1 for Top Gear :D
<MarkDude> Put Top Gear on the bucket list
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how does Mir and Wayland adoption affect video game development?
<MarkDude> Along with monocle and cravat...
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Does the removal of i386 from the kernel mean Ubuntu is dropping 32 bit version?
<sebsebseb> oh that's how he says it, I said diffenrtly
<zebaszp> rstreeter, no
<zebaszp> only the old 386 processors were dropped
<zebaszp> anything 486 and above is ok
<checkin> approach for ubuntu touch in enterprise
<MarkDude> Tux the Penguin- how awesome is he?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how are you?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: HAve you seen Marks OpenStack presentation?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What do you think of how more programs or at least GNOME ones anyway, are requireing the need for SystemD as well?
<MarkDude> Jack likes metal
<vrubium> Question: I want to buy an ubuntu phone, when do you expect this to be possible?
<glombart> QUESTION: when did you start losing your hair?
<camelinahat> QUESTION: With the main Ubuntu distro going with Mir, and with GNOME supporting Wayland, do you think Ubuntu GNOME flavour be negatively impacted?
<MarkDude> lol +1 hair question
<rstreeter> QUESTION: What is the thing with the dash icon and its swirl direction?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Do you like everyone who asks you questions? heh heh
<number22> QUESTION: why are you barefoot on severed fifth concerts
<zebaszp> QUESTION: with logind, udev and all that jazz, how come systemd isn't in the blueprints?
<FlyingPig> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oEioIGqAyNY/R-65Wf-yB0I/AAAAAAAAAAQ/zhB9QDvF_T0/S220/jono.jpg
<sebsebseb> zebaszp: Ubuntu usees upstart instead
<dshimer> QUESTION: Can you just talk about the next online UDS, plans, goals, topics, how does the new format relate to a release.
<camelinahat> heh. BTW.. it's Camel in a hat.. ;)
<zebaszp> I know, sebsebseb, that's the point
<zebaszp> I think there were blueprints for logind alone, and udev was merged into systemd
<zebaszp> Yay! I'm loved!
<sebsebseb> zebaszp: well liked
<MarkDude> <group hug>
<zebaszp> oh god, that photo!
<rstreeter> QUESTION: What do you think of System 76?
<leMe> QUESTION: Do you like Tim Minchin?
<zebaszp> Tim Minchin! \o/
<wompa> QUESTION: can we expect a "desktop" ubuntu account login that syns everything to ubuntu one? something like chrome os.
<simon-pl> QUESTION: Hello Jono! Are you still working on Ubuntu accomplishments project ? or maybe you start working on secret QML app for ubuntu touch ?
<Marlinc> Ooh that would be nice wompa
<UbuntuBhoy> QUESTION  will work be done for desktop Unity to make it more touch friendly ?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Would you eat me? :D
<zebaszp> what the...?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you think its time for the GNOME 2 distros to die, and for users to move on to something else?  This is what will happen to Fuduntu later this year,  a F edora based distro, because of GNOME requiering SystemD, but Fuduntu not doing so, and GTK 2  not really being supported as such anymore.
 * zebaszp gives jono some love
<rstreeter> QUESTION: How is life as a father going?
<jarlath> QUESTION: Hello Jono! :) I thought this event was calendared for 8pm?
<number22> QUESTION: why @ubuntuonair tweeted "ono Bacon: Q&A starting in 15 minutes" 5 minutes ago, did we travel in time
<dshimer> QUESTION: will UbuntuKylin be %100 complete in 13.04, or what will the status be for this release.
<linuxcode19> do you think that unity in future will have the features like dock applerance, position in different place(bottom).
<jarlath> Awesome :)
<FlyingPig> very coul
<zebaszp> double session? that's gonna be like an hour of guitar...
<FlyingPig> oops
<FlyingPig> :D
<zebaszp> I do like double the flavour...
<rstreeter> Well work calls I will see ya next time, later all
<zebaszp> QUESTION: can the babby join us in the session?
<simon-pl> QUESTION: Can we expect Ubuntu Touch to be as smouth as IOS is ? On what I've seen so far it looks promissing and fast ( home screen ) but when I go to application ( like contacts ) the scroling is not as smooth...
<zebaszp> I didn't say "baby", I said "babby" :P
 * MarkDude used you as a reference for my application for being a Mozilla Rep. Along with Karsten. They do some cool stuff.
<dshimer> Double the fun
<MarkDude> -1 *double the flavour*
<zebaszp> double the guitar!
<wompa> Question: just play a song!
<MarkDude> +1 guitar
<jarlath> I can print some posters!
<MarkDude> question: music WHERE is it?
<wompa> Question: just sing
<peter_m> QUESTION: What kind of drums do you have?
<zebaszp> D:
<MarkDude> Acoustic?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Whats the weather like wherever you live?
<MarkDude> Acapella?
<zebaszp> a few minutes? we got like 62...
<jarlath> QUESTION: When the baby is sleeping, would you consider ballet? If you're light enough on your feet the baby will never hear it.
<MarkDude> +1 for paradise
<zebaszp> +1 jarlath
<MarkDude> lol
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Have you seen Game of Thrones?
<xedi> QUESTION: I dreamed about talking to you concerning using a severed fifth song in a video project under CC, have you ever dreamed about me?
 * MarkDude sees photoedit of ballet coming
<zebaszp> YES
<zebaszp> YES, BALLET
<swaveck> BELT
<zebaszp> awesome!
<MarkDude> ALL Hail Tux the Penguin! (for belt)
<Marlinc> QUESTION: What do you think about applications that start developed closed-source and go open-source one's its ready
<number22> QUESTION: where is JoseeAntonioR
<dshimer> QUESTION: Have you ever considered having a guest join the QA? A Canonical celebrity, someone from one of the teams, etc.
<sebsebseb> anyone else having video isues
<sebsebseb> or just me ?
<MarkDude> question: which folks on irc do you hear in their voice or accent?
<nadeem> how is your cooperation with Dell on OEM i am living in malaysia and dell sell ubuntu laptops with nvidia graphic cards that does not work at all
<nadeem> they ship it with optimus cards
<FlyingPig> no
<swaveck> video is OK
 * MarkDude does this with Christopher Wickert (and other Germans)
<Marlinc> No issues :p
<FlyingPig> yes
<Bons> video is okj
<peter_m> it's okay Jono
<number22> everything is okay for me
<zebaszp> everything A-OK
<MarkDude> audio is fine
<sebsebseb> pictuer issue now uh let's re load gian
<peter_m> i'm on youtube though
<xedi> yes
<jarlath> A/V  10=10
<FlyingPig> Yes!
<Bons> yes, sure :)
<FlyingPig> Please bring mark
<dshimer> Yes
<UbuntuBhoy> QUESTION Is Ubuntu for Android effectively dead?
<checkin_> s...
<jarlath> Sounds cool. Ten minutes is enough though :)
<jarlath> +1 for Mark
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Maybe you should get some person who asks you questions on :d  what you think to that ?
 * MarkDude sounds like surfer
<peter_m> QUESTION: Any thoughts on games running on ubuntu?
<FlyingPig> QUESTIONS: Have you installed any Steam games?
<thisIsNotMyNick> QUESTION: Any plans to deploy ubuntu with windows instead of just ubuntu?
<Ubunoob> QUESTION: can you tell me more about ubuntu for android?  Having a one device to rule them all approach appeals to me. Is Ubuntu touch pushing ubuntu for android back and will ubuntu touch have the dock for desktop mode?
<simon-pl> QUESTION: Submitting apps to USC is a bit pain... Can we expect kind of automated app reviewing system so it doesn’t take that long to get app in or update to USC ? At the moment its about 14days for commercial app and extremely long for free app. any plans on that ?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: NO I meant as the guest, maybe you should have someone on, who usauly asks you questions?
<seedymac> when is the official release date of 13.04? sorry if it was talked about already.
<Marlinc> QUESTION: If there is Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu for Android how would apps work. Would Ubuntu apps work on Ubuntu for Android. And will it have the same interface?
<jarlath> QUESTION: Were the reported huge performance improvements in 13.04 intentional?
<thisIsNotMyNick> QUESTION: I was meaning new computers. Ubuntu and windows by default.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Ok a differnet kind of question,  why did you become just jono on IRC instead of something more exciting?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: I haven't heard much about Ubuntu TV lately. Are there any news on that?
<icoop> QUESTION: what do you think about the whole smart watch rumors and announcements? Do you think ubuntu will extend it's convergence to watches in future?
<nadeem> QUESTION: what kind of cooperation on OEM , i live in malaysia and dell making ubuntu laptops with nonworking graphic cards (nvidia optimus)??
<firelinks> QUESTION: HOw well does Ubuntu Phone OS work with JavaScript/HTML5 Frameworks and is there scope for more support?
<peter_m> QUESTION: I work at a PC shop in Hungary - would it be okay for me to install ubuntu on OEM PC's? Do i need some kind of a permission?
<schauer97> QUESTION: I hope i can ask this technical question.  Why can i not start a [Name].sh script in Ubuntu 13.04 with doubleklick? Is this a bug or a feature? I used the commmand: chmod +x to execute!
<techman246> what are the plans for 14.04?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  No I mean people stil ask qustions as normal, but  you also have this guest on, someone who would normaly ask you questions as wel?  In fact maybe thsi person would get asked some questions to.  I mean trying something differnet as a guest,  instead of someone from Canonical or whatever.
<sebsebseb> oh how text can be interrupted in diffenret ways at  times heh heh
<MunkyBone> BELT BUCKLE: Smoke my meat.
<jarlath> BELT_BUCKLE: Download link for Ubuntu!
<techman246> BELT BUCKLE humanity twords others
<zebaszp> BELT BUCKLE: got root?
<peter_m> BELT BUCKLE: Double the Belt Buckle
<FlyingPig> BELT BUCKLE: No place like 127.0.0.1
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: What about Ubuntu on belt buckles?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: what about ballet? https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OLNRBjYpbjI/UW71LHhPOZI/AAAAAAAAAtk/ZGShOi3kJEg/w307-h428-p-o/jono+ballet.jpg
<zebaszp> MarkDude, there you go
<jarlath> QUESTION: Do you find it crazy that in 2013, a file manager takes longer than .0001 seconds to open on a desktop? I'm talking about Win/Lin/Mac. I've been expecting it to get faster since it first bothered me in 1997 but it hasn't happened!
<techman246> how hard is it to get a job with cononical
<zebaszp> QUESTION: let's bring Bryan Lunduke!
<thisIsNotMyNick> QUESTION: how can ubuntu cooperate with projects like MER?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are you going to a release party for raring?
<hip2dajive> BELT BUCKLE: Ubuntu... mmmmm Bacon
<MunkyBone> QUESTION: is there a character limit on the belt buckle?
<checkin_> will ubuntu phone stream interfaces to docks like laptop, desktop, tablet, tv wirelessly
<zebaszp> that's 5 minutes of GIMP for you
<zebaszp> oh god, I can't stop laughing...
<MarkDude> Gimp rocks
<simon-pl> QUESTION: When can we expect Mir to be included in daily Ubuntu Touch images as default?
<peter_m> Bryan rocks!
<zebaszp> oh god, really? I'd love to see that!
<thisIsNotMyNick> QUESTION: http://merproject.org/
<MunkyBone> BELT BUCKLE: U-bacon-tu
<techman246> what could i do to maybe get a job with canonical?
<FlyingPig> techman246: type QUESTION
<jarlath> zebaszp: that was _very_ funny :)
<swaveck> BELT BUCKLE: be my SUDO
<zebaszp> I'm so gonna share that on the G+ community...
<thisIsNotMyNick> BELT BUCKLE: PRESS FOR SURPRISE
<peter_m> QUESTION: Do you listen to Meshuggah?
<MunkyBone> BELT BUCKLE: Why are you staring at my crotch?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: What shall I ask?
<swaveck> QUESTION: what type of lcd screen are you using now ?
<Marlinc> QUESTION: This is not really a question but I send a email with the survey
<techman246> what should i look forward to in 14.04?
<Marlinc> It is about how you use the clipboard for a app some friends and me are working on
<zebaszp> I'm still laughing at my picture...
<Marlinc> If more people would fill it would be awesome :)
<Marlinc> http://goo.gl/vFW7U is the URL to it
<techman246> cool\
<FlyingPig> Marlinc: What language is that? Oo
<zebaszp> I don't speak dutch :(
<dscassel_> QUESTION: What are your thoughts on city-based LoCo teams?
<schauer97> QUESTION: Do you know a good alternative for Wirecast, but under Linux? But no ffmpeg or Webcamstudio?
<Marlinc> Woops wrong one
<tetris4> QUESTION: Where can someone interested in Community Management/Interction in FOSS start? Can you provide some general guidelines on studies, jobs, internships etc?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu SDK be extended to more programming languages?
<swaveck> QUESTION: would it be possible to create official webpage with Canonical and Ubuntu history ? pictures from summits, etc ?
<Marlinc> https://docs.google.com/a/mms-projects.net/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHdFV2Fyd0xnRU52a2o0TWg1Z1VRZVE6MQ#gid=0
<Marlinc> That is the link to it
<icoop> Research firm Gartner expects the market for wearable smart electronics to be a $10 billion industry by 2016
<techman246> how could you setup a loco team?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Whats your opinion on Boston?
<zebaszp> ahayzen, I really doubt it
<jarlath> QUESTION: What's you're favourite non-default application/lense/feature on Ubuntu?
<Marlinc> There are some more specific clipboard questions in the survey jono. If you would like to answer it would be great if it would be through the form
<hip2dajive> QUESTION: Are there any plans to make the Ubuntu1 back-end server open-source?  - For most security minded people storing files unencrypted on American servers is a complete no-no.
<swaveck> YES, YES YES
<jjed> QUESTION: How do you think Red Hat and Canonical can patch things up? There seems to be a lot of barely concealed hostility.
<icoop> QUESTION: Will we see WiFi Direct / Miracast in ubuntu touch?
<zebaszp> YEAH, GO GEANY!
<zebaszp> geany is truly amazing
<simon-pl> UBUNTU HISTORY ( bare in mind its in polish + images ) http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/historia-ubuntu-w-obrazkach/
<orange_> QUESTION: What do you think about autohide menu in Unity? Personally I dislike it
<schauer97> Geany is awsome
<hip2dajive> Extra Note: US law states that the US government can access non-citizen's data freely and for no reason, check out the EFF website
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105095769731159704550/posts/M6qW1RFkDAx
<MarkDude> Another Jono ballet pic
<fine> will Ubuntu phone be able to stream wirelessly interfaces to docks like laptop, desktop, tablet, tv
<MarkDude> Also Fedora has sucked since F14
<MarkDude> Note my Fedora cloak.
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Why is the video with Nelson Mandela no longer shipped with ubuntu?
<MarkDude> Jono is telling the truth here,
<MarkDude> +1 for Spatula
<MarkDude> Note: Jan is reasonable, minus how he judges Americans that visit Germany and *wear shorts*
<techman246> will we be able to forward a mir session over network or internet like in X?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: did you see MarkDude's pic? mine's better anyways...DOUBLE THE BALLET
<MarkDude> Courtney is here laughing too
<zebaszp> this shall become a meme
<zebaszp> DOUBLE THE MEME
<FlyingPig> quick! someone has to upload it to 9gag
<peter_m> I'm thinking 13.04 default wallpaper
<MarkDude>  #jonoballet meme
<orange_> QUESTION: Do you like cats?
<zebaszp> #jonoballet YES
<fine> music
<jarlath> Thank you Jono.
<swaveck> ---> simon-pl:  that's exactly I'm referring to
<dscassel_> Thanks, Jono.
<zebaszp> you're awesome, jono, thank you a lot
<jono> thanks everyone!
<zebaszp> that was freaking hilarious
<ahayzen> thanks, jono
<zebaszp> you do remember when jarlath suggested ballet because of the baby, right?
<zebaszp> just to put context into the whole joke, otherwise it's just weird
<MarkDude> Yes
<zebaszp> don't hate me, jono D:
 * MarkDude had to explain context
<MarkDude> He's cool with it
<jono> zebaszp, never :-)
<zebaszp> yay! :D
<zebaszp> anyways, thanks a lot, I'll be leaving now
<zebaszp> have a good one!
<ahoneybun> Hello Jono
<ahoneybun> I can see you
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-18
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> dholbach: moved invite 5 mn earlier to have people joing the HO etc.
<lool> also added this channel to the invite
<lool> etherpad for the HO http://pad.ubuntu.com/zx7ysKeP78
<Vikram> hi there
<dholbach> I just updated http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> so the video should say "Power management architecture"
<dholbach> if it doesn't please reload
<dholbach> we'll start in 7m
<MasterLotus> Hey gaize
<dica> sto se ne vidi ovo polje gdje se pise :/
<Fiszu> o kurde
<Fiszu> witajcie !
<Gold_> suuuuuuuup
<edison_> hi
<adi___> halo
<adi___> i'm in indonsia
<sidewalk> QUESTION: what goals do you have for the Power Management architecture in Ubuntu?
<lool> http://pad.ubuntu.com/zx7ysKeP78
<lool> sidewalk: saving power!
<lool> ;-)
<sidewalk> lool: i hope thats not it
<mamthelegend> sercan nickin ne yaw
<achiang> what is the link to the etherpad?
<MasterLotus> nigger
<azubu> hi
<adi___> this progam
<nami> Lalala
<adi___> bisa bahasa indonesia
<nami> hi adi are u from indonesia?
<Milky_> where is discussion going on?
<Uber_Nazi> Hello
<Windows7x64> When i can download Windows 7?
<dholbach> Milky_, http://ubuntuonair.com/
<glam> good evening
<adi___> mau upgrade dari ubuntu 10.04 ke ubuntu 10.10 knp ga suport
<sammy87> good evening
<primax> what about power management on pc?
<dholbach> please if you ask questions, make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so it's easier for us to pick up
<Fr34kadelle> okay
<comiPFC> I have a question. Will Ubuntu be avalible on old android phones like Motorola Defy for example or just newer ones?
<qetalle007> hey
<adi___> hay
<dholbach> comiPFC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch lists all the devices where Ubuntu Touch was ported to
<comiPFC> Thnaks!
<JsKandhari> Is the event on ?
<goji> ???
<dholbach> yes
<pamchi> how can i get involve ubuntu development????
<dholbach> it's up on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> JsKandhari, ^
<JsKandhari> it is 5 mins over and i can still see the noise screen
<einalex> dholbach: perhaps it's more visible if you put it in the topic
<dholbach> pamchi, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/ basically
<Fr34kadelle> @JsKandhari Try to Refresh?
<pamchi> dholbach i mean, work for canonical,
<pamchi> ?
<dholbach> pamchi, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<Guest11549> getting balck screen in between..\
<JsKandhari> Thanks !
<Fr34kadelle> :D
<dholbach> comiPFC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices I meant - sorry
<HackoGram> I've questions
<dholbach> HackoGram, feel free to ask them in here, just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<glam> QUESTION: why linuxmint rating's in distrowatch ahead ubuntu's rating ?
<comiPFC> @dholbach i found it there.. so only Nexuses so far...
<dholbach> comiPFC, there's like 30-40 devices listed there, no?
<dholbach> glam, that's not really related to power management architecture :)
<glam> QUESTION: why linuxmint rating's in distrowatch ahead ubuntu's rating ?
<comiPFC> talking about phablet-flash
<glam> dholbanch, i think it's because Unity DE
<dholbach> glam, still unrelated - it'd be a distraction from the topic
<qwinie> Question : i'm from belgium, working with Ubuntu now for a few years. I would love to sell or just let the people know about Ubuntu. Where should i go to?
<Milky_> there is some problem with your cam seth please recover
<dholbach> comiPFC, ah yes, that's being discussed on the mailing list - all the bits have to be redistributable to be supported by phablet-flash
<dholbach> comiPFC, if we can make sure that everything is redistributable, they could be supported by phablet-flash too
<niki> wow
<dholbach> comiPFC, it might help to ask in #ubuntu-touch
<comiPFC> Thanks
<ubuntualex89> Thomas you have some issues with your connectivity
<tvoss> ubuntualex89, thx, am I breaking up?
<dholbach> tvoss, you were briefly, yes
<Mattia93it> When Ubuntu13.04 relase-day?
<tvoss> dholbach, hopefully better now, let me know if it gets worse
<Libras2909>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Libras2909 kflqnfkwnhcq
<hareesh> my pc gets heatd up usin ubuntu 64 bit
<ubuntualex89> Yep.... prrety much . It seems there are issues in Germany :)  .'cause also Martin has some lag
<dholbach> ubuntualex89, I'm in Germany too ;-)
<qetalle007> i´m from germany too :D
<comiPFC> QUESTIO: Maybe this isn't the time or the place for this question, but since i installed Ubuntu on my computer (from XP) it's running slower than Windows, and since it uses less ram and processor strenght it shouldn't..
<hareesh> lags a lot over India too..
<ubuntualex89> Yeah...not a good day for science it seems :))
<sergiusens> did the hangout just die or is it just me?
<sergiusens> page refresh did the trick
<mfisch> A great example of API abuse that I used at my last job: http://mjtsai.com/blog/2010/08/03/ios-background-app-kludge/
<CODENAME4365> hey guys
<sergiusens> yeah, like whatsapp
<sergiusens> tvoss: yes we do :-)
<HcNguyen111_> @mfisch, interesting...
<benkaiser> are you talking about the power consumption being a stat on the app or attached to user reviews?
<Arthur___> hello
<tvoss> sergiusens, ? :) sorry, difficutl to associate :)
<einalex> tvoss: sure the system should save your power, but in the end the user is still interested in which application uses how much energy. She can judge how important a certain application/functionality is then because she knws the costs (in battery life).
<tvoss> einalex, sure, having that information available is useful
<sergiusens> tvoss: users care about network usage
<tvoss> sergiusens, they do, sure. as I said: having the data is useful to the user, but our default policies should be clever as well
<brunogirin> lool: would it be a case of having the app being able to specify "I need this device while running in the background so please don't shut it down" with device being things like audio, screen, etc.
<einalex> I guess we agree that we want both: very good policies and introspection
<lool> brunogirin: yeah, do you have a specific example?
<lool> maybe with sensors etc.
<karni_> You can leave that up to the app, allow it to use different flags to indicate what the expectations should be. Exactly, hints.
<sergiusens> tvoss: camera should keep the screen on, video as well... certain video games may not require it
<benkaiser> just have a permission for 'allowed to keep the screen on'
<karni_> video/game should grab a lock that keeps the screen on. full screen image preview would not.
<brunogirin> lool: for screen, video playback; for audio, music playback
<sergiusens> karni_: depends on the video game, so yes, up to the app
<karni_> sergiusens: Sure. Perhaps chess game would allow for the screen to go off haha :)
<benkaiser> by giving th 'fullscreen' permission it would mean I trust that app to keep the screen on. Like when I trust an app to have sms capabilities, I trust it to not abuse them.
<karni_> fullscreen != keep screen on
<karni_> mixing the two would be a huge mistake.
<psi__> hi everybody
<einalex> karni_: +1
<benkaiser> sorry I mean keep screen on permission
<karni_> I trust the image preview can take up fullscreen. But no sense for it to keep screen on, unless it's a "picture frame feature"
<brunogirin> lool: you could have an API like startDeviceSession(device); stopDeviceSession(device) to notify the OS that your app wants to use a given device without interruption
<karni_> +1 on reference counting device wake lock
<momits> i feel it makes sense to let the apps themselves decide which full-screen priority they need. even if the default should be really restrictive.
<Skald_9_> it has to be easy to turn on and off
<karni_> The app could even provide as granular flag as "grab screen lock, allow dim"
<aabb> it's powerful
<karni_> (that would actually be alternative of two flags, for the record)
<achiang> karni_: android does that with the flags you pass in to the wakelock, right?
<momits> QUESTION: as the goal is to reach convergence between the desktop and phone codebase, will the power management rules also apply for desktop apps? like video-renderers etc?
<karni_> achiang: correct
<karni_> achiang: an activity (what you see on the screen) can also have a "keep screen on" flag (just a wake lock made easier)
<lool> brunogirin: what you describe is typically android wakelocks
<lool> brunogirin: but then we're screwed in that we can't really be clever at saving power; we have to honor the apps desire
<karni_> momits: What do you have in mind? A desktop computer usually does not go off/suspend on it's own, in contract to handheld devices.
<shubham_> shubhu
<momits> karni: im thinking of the dockable version of handheld devices (like ubuntu for android), which will probably replace desktop computers some time.
<brunogirin> lool: ok didn't know :-) but we can use a similar principle and rather than the API being a hard request, make it a query from the app with a way for the OS to say "no I can't do that"
<karni_> momits: I see. If you'd dock such device, power management wouldn't be so conservative, so your video renderer would happily use the screen that is on.
<karni_> PowerManagement policy will change the moment you dock, I would imagine.
<brunogirin> lool: or allow the app to register a callback so that the OS can send back a notification if it decides to reclaim the wakelock early
<momits> ok, makes sense.
<brunogirin> Isn't it more important to know whether your device is plugged in or not rather than whether it's in phone or desktop mode?
<exty32> hello
<karni_> brunogirin: I agree, however "phone mode" is not well defined. Plugged phone is somewhat better, so both factors are important.
<brunogirin> Regarding old/new APIs, what about restricting apps that use the old API (current desktop apps) to only run in desktop mode while apps that use the new API can run in any mode?
<deneme> ooh no
<deneme> i just came :(
<exty32> end
<einalex> dholbach: Hi Daniel, Do you know if the google calender linked on ubuntuonair.com is up to date? the last hangout and to one coming up don't appear there
<dholbach> einalex, JoseeAntonioR would know
<dholbach> I don't, sorry
<einalex> dholbach: alright, thanks
<einalex> let's see if he got the ping
<HcNguyen111_> that was good
<linuxdude> are we live
<dholbach> linuxdude, no
<dholbach> linuxdude, 1h until the next hangout
<linuxdude> dholbach: thank you
<dholbach> anytime
<laky95> hi all :)
<qwertyuioppo> qwertyuiop
<qwertyuioppo> qwertyuio
<qwertyuioppo> qwertyui
<qwertyuioppo> qwertyu
<qwertyuioppo> qwerty
<qwertyuioppo> qwert
<qwertyuioppo> qwe
<qwertyuioppo> qwe
<qwertyuioppo> qw
<qwertyuioppo> q
<qwertyuioppo> .
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>     
<qwertyuioppo> frgverbrgvbrwegtb
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>   
<qwertyuioppo>  
<einalex> ~get a life
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo> where can i buy it?
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<einalex> from me
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<stijndg> nice :)
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo> .
<qwertyuioppo> ..
<qwertyuioppo> ...
<qwertyuioppo> ....
<qwertyuioppo> .....
<qwertyuioppo> ......
<qwertyuioppo> .......
<qwertyuioppo> ........
<qwertyuioppo> .........
<qwertyuioppo> ..........
<einalex> dholbach: you're needed ;)
<qwertyuioppo> ............
<qwertyuioppo> ............
<qwertyuioppo> .............
<qwertyuioppo> ..............
<qwertyuioppo> ...............
<qwertyuioppo> ...............
<qwertyuioppo> ................
<qwertyuioppo> .................
<qwertyuioppo> ..................
<qwertyuioppo> ...................
<qwertyuioppo> ....................
<qwertyuioppo> .....................
<qwertyuioppo> ......................
<qwertyuioppo> .......................
<qwertyuioppo> ........................
<qwertyuioppo> .........................
<qwertyuioppo> ..........................
<qwertyuioppo> ...........................
<qwertyuioppo> ............................
<qwertyuioppo> .............................
<qwertyuioppo> ..............................
<qwertyuioppo> ...............................
<qwertyuioppo> ................................
<qwertyuioppo> .................................
<Natzer> first time on hangout... but i'm wondering..  ubuntu is such a nice os but only an handfull people right here?
<qwertyuioppo> ..................................
<qwertyuioppo> ...................................
<qwertyuioppo> ....................................
<qwertyuioppo> .....................................
<qwertyuioppo> ......................................
<qwertyuioppo> ......................................
<kenvandine> dholbach, thanks!
<einalex> many thanks! :)
<prashant> hello
<prashant> so whats new is going to ubuntu
<sheeru> [QUESTION] is canonical mentoring for gsoc 2013?
<dholbach> sheeru, no, Ubuntu is not part of this year's GSoC, I'm afraid
<id4rk> hello everyone"
<soe> can I use ubuntu on my huawei c8812?
<dholbach> soe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices lists all the devices ubuntu touch was ported to
<id4rk> now
<soe> thanks
<id4rk> could you make a smaller video the next time, i cannot see the chat and video at the same time lol :P
<id4rk> or put the video on the left side of the chat
<id4rk> everyone has widescreens nowadays
<dholbach> id4rk, JoseeAntonioR might be able to help with that
<dholbach> although I'm not sure he's around right now
<id4rk> It's ok for now, don worry, it's just an idea.
<dholbach> a good idea :)
<id4rk> Thank you. :-)
<disaksen> Hello people! :)
<disaksen> Hmm, dholbach is Turkish, or atleast located in Turkey...
<dholbach> disaksen, not really :)
<jzo> hello
<einalex> dholbach: what's wrong about using another client?
<dholbach> einalex, nothing at all
<dholbach> einalex, but I guess a lot of people just use their web browser
<einalex> hehe that#s what I thought :)
<pig_org> hi all
<mitko> hi!
<MarekZeman91> Yeap, I’m in G.Chrome
<MarekZeman91> Ps: Hi all
<Khariton> test
<id4rk> Reply: test
<MarekZeman91> test success :D
<Khariton> thx
<id4rk> hahaha
<Khariton> When will begin show? ))
<einalex> it just did
<MarekZeman91> still see nothing
<dholbach> if you want to ask questions, please do, but please prefix them with QUESTION:
<Khariton> wau. this is awesome...
<dholbach> might have to restart the page
<einalex> try to reload the page
<sopykt> How do I use ubutu touch on android ph
<dholbach> sopykt, that might be a question for #ubuntu-touch
<sopykt> yes
<MarekZeman91> QUESTION: So what’s the current status/progress of mobile Ubuntu or Ubuntu Android?
<vibhav> o/
<finibits> <html>
<vibhav> MarekZeman91: Thats unrelated to the topic. You can ask them at #ubuntu-touch
<vibhav> QUESTION: Essentially, the Facebook and the Twitter core apps use the friends api?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is friends made with Python 3? Why not C++, I feel like good C++ code could be faster and more memory effective than good Python 3 code.
<crhrabal> QUESTION:  Will Friends have different UI in desktop vs touch?
<vibhav> crhrabal: friends is an API. You can decide the UI
<vibhav> Friends doesn't provide a UI, iirc
<micah_> QUESTION: I'm working on a Pandora client for Ubuntu touch. I'm in the early stages, but it would be nice for the final product to be able to post to facebook / twitter, etc. Where can I find the info about the friends API?
<vibhav> micah_: Are you talking about documentation?
<micah_> yeah
<vibhav> let me see
<CheeseBurg> CheeseBurg: Is the friends api connecting to Ubuntu One so that the Ubuntu One account is automatically connected to my other accounts. This would be nice doing a fresh install and once I log in, all my other accounts just sync without any extra work.
<jessejoker>  What code editor are showing us there Ken?
<trobert2> are we going to be able to code apps in python for mobile?
<trobert2> i got the impression that we can do it only in c/c++
<ahayzen> QUESTION: How does the QML app link to the Python 3 API behind...and is the Python 3 API running on the Phone or is something else used?
<ahayzen> trobert2, same...maybe u can use Python backends?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How many social networks do you support now? Are you expecting the community to add more or will a team within Canonical also be working to add more networks along side the community?
<vibhav> jessejoker: QtCreator
<jessejoker> vibhav: ty!
<trobert2> thank you!
<ahmet> ...
<vibhav> QUESTION: Where can I find the api documentation for the friends api?
<dholbach> thta's https://launchpad.net/qml-friends
<dholbach> that's https://launchpad.net/qml-friends :)
<micah_> thanks!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thanks :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, np
<vibhav> QUESTION: How can I use the friends api with my C code?
<kenvandine> lp:libfriends
<kenvandine> there are code examples there as well
<crhrabal> Disqus would be great with Friends :)
<kenvandine> and you can build it with docs enabled for gtkdoc style docs
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Unity Next use the friends api?
<crhrabal> QUESTION: Are Google+ and Google Hangouts Open-Source? Would Google+ and Hangouts be possible to implement within Friends?
<micah_> QUESTION: Will there be a way to only allow certain contacts from fb, etc. into our contact book? I have too many FB friends.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTIONS: Is the api being developed with the SDK?
<CheeseBurg> Does Ubuntu have a contacts application? Will the friends api be intergrated into it?
<crhrabal> QUESTION: With limitations in Google+, does Ubuntu have any plans to create their own unfettered alternative to Hangouts?
<Lil-|^Red> Will the Social network App allow for a statusnet (pump.io etc) aspect ? i.e. https://pump.jpope.org/jpope
<Lil-|^Red> QUESTION : | Will the Social network App allow for a statusnet (pump.io etc) aspect ? i.e. https://pump.jpope.org/jpope
<Lil-|^Red> soz forgot the pre-amble.
<brunogirin> QUESTION: if I build a new online platform, how much work is it to add support to it in Online Accounts?
<Lil-|^Red> Question : | Will diaspora be supported :: e.g. https://diasp.eu/posts/224394
<CheeseBurg> bye guys
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
<Lil-|^Red> see-ya thanx.
<robru> Lil-|^Red, no *plans* for diaspora but I'm certainly interested in accepting some patches for it if somebody were to write it ;-)
<Lil-|^Red> I wil federate that request to the networks :-[ wHAT'S THE BEST CONTACT INFO. FOR THAT ?
<Lil-|^Red> soz 4 caps.
<dholbach>  #gwibber on irc.freenode.net it seems
<Lil-|^Red> robru: dholbach: Sorry, I turned up late .... I meant in launchpad ?
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/friends if I'm not mistaken
<Lil-|^Red> done.
<dholbach> might be worth checking with the guys in #gwibber though :)
<Lil-|^Red> I will mention the info. of " https://launchpad.net/~robru " too.
<robru> Lil-|^Red, that's my launchpad page ;-)
<Lil-|^Red> OK .. Federated to one pod so far .. https://diasp.eu/posts/946179#  [If you click on the speach-bubble ('Comment') and the bottom of the screen - you should get a Request for Patches message.
<Lil-|^Red> If you can't... don't bother/worry .. It's only another bpod to deal with ;)
<Lil-|^Red> robru: Hope some love comes yur way .. :-)
<gromy> *
<RojLaweRoj> hi frriend :(
<RojLaweRoj> hii
<RojLaweRoj> who is here
<Lil-|^Red> RojLaweRoj: Moi- sei
<Lil-|^Red> Why the :( grumpy-face ?
 * Lil-|^Red tucks into his chicken home pride...
<Lil-|^Red> oh well ...
<ROJ> hiii
<Lil-|^Red> same guy ?
<Keiron> Is the stream over?
<Guest6376> :o
<Guest6376> 6 days left to hit the official 13.04 ? :)
<ip4gjb> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, ip4gjb
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> good morning
<Alemuweldu> Hello there how are you... i want  you give me advice on ubuntu ...i have been used ubuntu for almost a year.... but  no one knows about ubuntu in my area...i want to be a good  developer...
<Alemuweldu> what do you want to tell me or any thing that i should know before ....
<Alemuweldu> quit()
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-20
<RAHUL_> jadjfla
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<From-Denmark> hey guys
<jose> hello, From-Denmark
<jose> let me guess - you're from Denmark?
<Na3iL> hey From-Denmark & jose
<jose> o/ Na3iL
<mrbrooks> hi!
<jono> hey mrbrooks
<mrbrooks> Looking forward to the final release of 14.04!
<jono> indeed! :-)
<mrbrooks> yes, I can see and hear ya!
<triolenzunge> working!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/15/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Holzster> Yea "The Linux Show" is back
<lei> Question ; WILL THERE EVER BE A HIGH END VIDEO EDITOR
<AndresLopez> Hi Jono
<Anirban> Can anyone tell if there would be new icon set for Ubuntu 14.04?
<IceTimux> whoohoo
<triolenzunge> QUESTION:Hi Jono, what is your personal view on what the heartbleed vulnerability says about the benefits of opensource?
<sankaet> What?! AC/DC would stop playing?! :'(
<Debaru> QUESTION : Ubuntu one is dead. It's possible to see an antoher cloud service made by Canonical to use with Ubuntu phone ? For sync contact for example.
<mrbrooks> QUESTION: Just a curiosity really, how does ubuntu's licensing work? Hypothetically, if I deployed 10 ubuntu machines in my hypothetical company, and my employees used them for their work, would I need to pay canonical for a license? Or would I only need to pay them if I want special/very specific support? Or do I only need to consider licensing if I am actually "selling" preloaded ubuntu machines?
<rummo80> cool
<sankaet> is ubuntu going to work on wearables?
<sankaet> anytime soon that is
<justcarakas> QUESTION: how far is the judging of the ubuntu app showdown
<IceTimux> mrbrooks Ubuntu is registered under the GPL i think
<hey_> Hello
<hey_> How are you
<hey_> Anyone here?
<IceTimux> yes stfu
<sankaet> hi
<metallica> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<hey_> hi
<hey_> hey
<hey_> how are you
<sankaet> I am good how are you :P
<hey_> Good
<hey_> What os do I use?
<hey_> Am I being watched?
<Battaglin> hi
<hey_> hi battaglin
<hey_> how are you
<hey_> jono
<hey_> +jono
<hey_> who is the owner?
<jose> hey_: what do you need?
<hey_> Hi Jose
<lllsondowlll> Hello. What about Ubuntu kernel support for legacy bios supported chromebooks? It is becoming far repetitive to patch the drivers in on our own. Will Ubuntu ever officially support chromebooks such as C720 a seabios enabled device capable of running Ubuntu.
<hey_> I've never been on here. Can you explain how all this works?
<Guest66852> QUESTION: If five years ago someone had told you this is what Ubuntu would be like today, would you have believed them? Also where would you like to see Ubuntu five years from now?
<jose> hey_: you watch the video and if you have any questions you ask here
<Battaglin> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is out in what? 2 days ?
<jose> Battaglin: correct
<Adict> QUESTION: Probably was allready asked..but any thoughts on Fair phone? Any secret information regarding Ubuntu here :-P ?
<Battaglin> cool
<Siecje> QUESTION: If I only have one user can Ubuntu start loading applications before I enter my password?
<hey_> Can ubuntu interface have more customisation features?
<hey_> More XFCE-like
<lllsondowlll> QUESTION: Hello. What about Ubuntu kernel support for legacy bios supported chromebooks? It is becoming far repetitive to patch the drivers in on our own. Will Ubuntu ever officially support chromebooks such as C720 a seabios enabled device capable of running Ubuntu?
<jdr____> yea dont repeate lllsondowlll
<hey_> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.
<lllsondowlll> I didn't put question in caps JDR...
<jdr____> MY BAD
<lllsondowlll> That is why I repeated...
<lllsondowlll> It's all good
<iBobX> LOL
<hey_> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.
<hey_> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.
<hey_> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.
<hey_> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.
<hey_> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu interface have more XFCE interface, like customisability.
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Have you tried Xubuntu? What do you think of it if you have tried it?
<jdr____> QUESTION: Not Ubuntu specific, but when do we get to a world where our user interfaces are close to Minority Report?
<Siecje> hey_: don't ask the same question more than once
<hey_> Sorry :)
<gusfraba> ubuntu 12.04 or debian wheezy?
<iBobX> QUESTION: Do you know why Richard Stallman kind of saying Ubuntu is NSA friendly?
<jdr____> ^^^good question
<iBobX> I know, because he's crazy? :)
<jdr____> hah
<justcarakas> the later ;)
<mrbrooks> QUESTION: Is ubuntu looking at closer integration with other cloud service storage systems? e.g. Drive/Dropbox.
<mrbrooks> thanks for answering my question jono!
<jdr____> You still had hair?
<Battaglin> :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Fak 20 mins late?
<jdr____> Your still good
<Battaglin> 21 mins
<Battaglin> haha
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> I'll watch the starting 21 mins on youtube later then xD
<pulu90> QUESTION: Are all important stuff (ie. contacts) stored in standard or somehow universal filetypes (i.e. csv) or do you have some own filetype?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION How far and wide do you think Ubuntu's "full convergence" go? By this I mean, you have desktop, laptops, TV's tablets and phones right now, but will convergence go further, into watches, Portable gaming devices like the Vita, consoles like the PS4, how far is Ubuntu going to go?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> I have alot of questions today ^^,
<Chubfish> When will Ubuntu be available on phones for regular users? I'm eager to try it out! Also will Ubuntu 14.04 LTS be the distro I could force on my macintosch using father? ;)
<jdr____> Then you are going to have to have some sort of backend cloud support
<Siecje> iBobX: When you use 'Dash' your search queries are stored on Ubuntu servers and the NSA can request access
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION You said you don't think big phone manufacturers will jump on board Ubuntu Touch until 2015, do you think that 2015 we'll see bigger brands like Sony and Motorola with ubuntu touch on it?
<iBobX> Siecje: Yeah, but makes no sense. Thiking that way means, stay unplug from the internet, that's the only way. It's ridiculous what he is doing making Ubuntu name "blak" because of this...
<Battaglin> used what?
<Battaglin> im curious
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION So on the app store there will be things that parents dont want there kids to view, and people dont want to view some kinds of content, I know games in the UK have PEGI ratings 3+, violence, drugs etc, so I was wondering will there be settings to set what you don't or settings to control what kids see on Ubuntu Touch?
<Siecje> iBobX: Why do you need to send a search query to a server when you only want to search locally for files and applications
<Chubfish> Question! Hello! :)  Linux and Ubuntu and other distros are growing in popularity in Europe and especially in Sweden where I live, is there any plans to sell ubuntu phones in europe/scandinavia and so on?
<Levan> QUESTION: no Windows 98 today I wanted windows 98 Q&A
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION with Europe's ability to adapt or at least seem to adapt faster (In the UK I've started to see a lot of Windows phones)do you think the UK is a big aim now for ubuntu touch, if not the uk will be upset because the UK loves ubuntu and its Canonicals home?
<iBobX> jono: Yeah, figures...
<Levan> QUESTION: Is Windows Xp hip now because mainstream people will stop using it ?? Should I install it ??
<Battaglin> ohhh well I've got a Pc ready to put Ubuntu on :-) nicely planned for the easter holiday :-)
<iBobX> Philosophy, yeah, that describes it...
<jdr____> Battaglin: nice!
<Battaglin> yes im looking forward to it
<Battaglin> nice setup with Docky
<Battaglin> I hope
<iBobX> jono: OMG! Yeah you're now in NSA's databases!! LOL
<ivo_xavier> [QUESTION] Hi Jono! I'm planning to buy a nexus4 to use Ubuntu on it. Canonical will continue to support this device ? Or will dropp it after 14.10?
<jdr____> Im going to keep 12.04LTS on our servers for a bit before we make the leap.
<Guest66852> QUESTION: What are the chances of iTunes coming to Linux?
<simion314> respect for RMS, we are bad because we can't  commit to freedom
<iBobX> Me neither... Extremism keeps people apart, war!
<jbylund> Anyone run ubuntu on amazon ec2 on high traffic websites?
<iBobX> Yeah good point of view... thanks
<dshimer> QUESTION: Sorry if repeat, joined late. What are you personally using to replace Ubuntu One?
<Battaglin> what are you guys using as mail client against exchange? if its possible
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION There are 2 phones you've announced this year which is awesome, but are these phones just the ones announced, and is there a possibility of a third, or more phones with Utouch preinstalled?
<simion314> QUESTION: is Mir and Unity8 license free enough that company could fork  them and put them in consoles,TVs and other stuff with a non ubuntu branding?
<jdr____> You really want one of those phones don't you Chloe ;) ;)
<JerryR_> came in here here late sorry if this question is already addressed. Any progress in patching up relationship with Amazon.  We still can't do much like download multiple files of music and watch videos.
<quandry247> Have you had a chance to look over d3.js - Data driven documents with SVG?  Do you know of anyone looking developing user level tools for it?
<jdr____> Dropbox here also....good stuff
<Battaglin> OwnCloud here
<iBobX> OwnCloud integrated into Ubuntu is a good Idea...
<Battaglin> iBobX: hehe.. would be awesome
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION since you have a PS4, do you hope that sony jumps on Ubuntu Touch for scopes and app's for Playstation, such as a PSN scope showing you deals and offers, I think Ubuntu Touch would be amazing for sony, and they should defiantly jump on board, also what are your thoughts of the PS Vita?
<iBobX> Battaglin: Actually it is, but not completely. You can configure it on your accounts...
<iBobX> :)
<jbylund> QUESTION: who can I talk to at canonical about performance on AWS?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION At what age did you move to America and why? (Sorry if its to personal, Just wondering)
<pulu90> QUESTION: lighter or darker coffee?
<Sephy> #dropdropbox has been seen everywhere lately, why is that?
<iBobX> Battaglin: I mean, it's not totally integrated, but it is there (Ubuntu 14.04)...
<jbylund> (specifically for webservers)
<JerryR_> I asked a question... did youo not see it?
<jdr____> QUESTION: What Mac are you running?
<Guest66852> QUESTION: will the 14.04 requirements be similar to 12.04's?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION Have you ever heard of the band BABYMETAL? If so What do you think of them? And favourite song by them?
<jbylund> @JerryR_ I think it's buffered, so that he sees just the prefixed messages.
<JerryR_> I asked a question regarding Amazon. Aparently you didn't see it?
<Siecje> Sephy: due to personnel opinions
<jbylund> @JerryR_ nope, I got here late.
<jbylund> Was it after I joined?
<jbylund> Oh nevermind, I see it wasn't addressed to me.
<JerryR_> Question: came in here here late sorry if this question is already addressed. Any progress in patching up relationship with Amazon.  We still can't do much like download multiple files of music and watch videos.
<Finlod_> [QUESTION] Does Canonical take interns?
<Sandor> i am new to linux. What distro do you recomand to transit from windows for an office worker, just user level, not programmer
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION Do you think Redhat have to much control og core infrastructure such as Systemd and Dbus/Kdbus
<Chubfish> Swede here again! Working at a large IT-organisation managing hospitals spread out in Sweden with aprox 50k computers, would Ubuntu be an optimal choice controlling the envoirement? By that I mean would it be a safer solution than Windows? I dont think Im asking in the right way but I think you understand where im going with this :)
<triolenzunge> QUESTION: when unity8 will come to the desktop, how will desktop apps integrate?
<Levan> QUESTION should Carmelo Anthony move to Chicago
<jdr____> Jerry: all caps the word QUESTION and he will pick it up
<sondow> QUESTION: I'm sure this has been asked many times but I figured I could get a more personal response. Ubuntu claimed to support Nexus devices. Galaxy Nexus was dropped and then when I purchased Nexus 5 I was surprised to see that it wasn't supported either. Homebrew Android developers have scrapped together a build of Ubuntu running on the Nexus 5 but it's no where near perfect. Has Ubuntu switched focus from Nexus Devices wit
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION America vs Japan VS UK who do you think will get Ubuntu Touch in store first?
<Kivajohn> Hello :)
<Sandor> i am new to linux. What distro do you recomand to transit from windows for an office worker, just user level, not programmer
<jdr____> Sandor: put 'QUESTION' in front of it
<Kivajohn> do you like window style
<Battaglin> Sandor: please notice how others post questions
<JerryR_> QUESTION: came in here here late sorry if this question is already addressed. Any progress in patching up relationship with Amazon.  We still can't do much like download multiple files of music and watch videos.
<hoholopupo> QUESTION: will it be possible to buy ubuntu phones from ubuntu.com worldwide?
<sondow> With the exception of nexus 4*
<Kivajohn> I am from Pakistan, will ubuntu phone come to our markets?
<Blin> QUESTION: Why do not you want to work with Wayland and wanted to implement Mir in consumption with other distributions?
<Sandor> QUESTION: I am new to linux. What distro do you recomand to transit from windows for an office worker, just user level, not programmer
<JerryR_> Only one song at a time
<JerryR_> and Videos will not play from Amazon Prine
<Kivajohn> ANSWER: use what ever you like, I like xfce Sandor
<Guest14886> QUESTION: Is Canonical a publicly traded company? Is it possible to buy stocks? :P
<Chubfish> Great answers, thank you for doing this q&a!  New question for you: SteamOS has gotten alot of attention, with the main focus on gaming I believe. Will Ubuntu be able to "compete" with SteamOS? Being a gamer this is a really hot subject for me and alot of my friends.
<JerryR_> QUESTION:  Amazon only allows downloading one song at a time in Ubuntu and Linux.  Amazon Prime videso are restricted on Linux.  Can this be fixed?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION Do you think Ubuntu touch is one of the first step to Ubuntu pre-installed in laptops and destops in places like America and Japan?
<Blin> thx
<hoholopupo> QUESTION: Does canonical work with app developers to prepare apps for ubuntu phone launch? Are there some appa wich are ready, but you hiding them, because you waitng for ubuntu phone launch?
<snwh> BACON!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION How long do you think it will take for Ubuntu Touch to be close to perfect for most users?
<Chubfish> Le Question: Ubuntu is awesome, just saying, but I installed it on an old notebook wich it "lagged" on. Instead I installed Lubuntu and it worked perfectly. My question is if there is any plans on doing an officiall Ubuntu Lite version?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION do you think the world is ready for the amazingness for Ubuntu Touch and Unity 8?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<kurt__> K1
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> bye bye we miss you already!
<hoholopupo> thanks!
<simion314> thanks
<bogdan_> Bye
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> always love a good Q&A xD
<jdr____> that was cool
<jdr____> My first Q & A
<Guest65602> I'd like to get a Ubuntu phone, GSM, unlocked--why are they so freakin expensive??
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
<exagon> hi
<exagon> anyone knows when 14.04 will be exactly released?
<Saibuntu> Hai
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<evo> exagon: tomorrow it will be released. or you're asking about the hour?
<exagon> about the hour
<exagon> :D
<evo> exagon: normally between 00h and 23h59 but IDK exactly :D
<exagon> -_- yeah thats realy exact xD
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<exagon> hi
<nik90> mhall119: you are online
<mhall119> if you have a question you can ask it here, starting with "QUESTION"
<Ayong> hi
<CrusaderAD> QUESTION: With the axing of Ubuntu One, are there plans for cloud storage in the future? Anything for contacts syncing, photos, docs etc with an Ubuntu Account?
<exagon> "QUESTION" will mir be in 14.04
<stakoov_> a
<CrusaderAD> Switched to OwnCloud... it's great.
<jcastro> owncloud is deployable out of the box via Juju!
<BriZzZ> Just Installed 14.04 LTS 20 mins ago. First thing when I booted: Compiz crashed...
<CrusaderAD> jcastro: nice!
<mhall119> unity8-desktop-session-mir is the Unity 8 desktop session package
<mhall119> http://www.olli-ries.com/unity-8-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<mhall119> if you have a question you can ask it here, starting with "QUESTION"
<mhall119> last chance, if you have any questions ask them now
<exagon> "QUESTION" at which time 14.04 will be released tomorrow?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<pragun> hey
<pragun> i just want to know when 14.04 is going to roll out ??
<k1l> after 24h
<pragun> but the release date is 17 april
<k1l> yes, but its not 00:01 on 17th april
<pragun> ohh you mean at 00.00 of 18 april
<pragun> exactly what time according to GMT 5:30
<msgol> 17th of april give me an hour of relase please and time zone
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-17
<erdem> WHERE IS COUNTDOWN???????
<vars> hi
<Conna> tes
<Guest65977> hi
<Guest65977> the biggest problem with ubuntu is most of the wifi drivers doesnt work. people want wifi as a basic utility of laptop
<Guest65977> so what ubuntu or canonical team is doing towards solving this issue
<Guest65977> ?
<Guest65977> i encourage my friends to use ubuntu but when they install they face problem and curse it
<Guest65977> uninstalled ubuntu
<jose> Guest65977: not the right channel
<jony> hii
<dholbach> good morning
<JurzMarz> i
<Guest98488> hai
<maltee_h> Want to download Ubuntu 14.04. Cant wait! :D
<sarah__> will this have gnome on it
<sarah__> will it inlarge itself auto on virtual box
<sarah__> is there any sites on centos by chance im useing ubuntu & centos
<sarah__> having a coldd sucks ... what bout this bleeding heart virus
<sarah__> how often is this live and can every one come here to got answers on vers things ....
<sarah__> how can you save pics to back ground and keep these pic as your wall papers
<ParvJain> Hello!
<sarah__> GOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FROM LOUISIANA
<sarah__> groooovy
<sarah__> i cant get wine ta work on games no matter what i try
<sarah__> and im a newbie
<tobimai> Where I can download ubuntu 14 ?
<sarah__> try the distro .com
<sarah__> thank u folks for ubuntu but why is it that its kinda like windows are they contribing to this....
<sarah__> groovy
<sarah__> well at least they answer the wall papers ? .....
<sarah__> every body have a nice day or evening im going back ta bed this cold is makin it crappy laterssssssss
<ASBaumgarten> people!
<ASBaumgarten> :D
<Ismail_> I love you guys, I wish to join you oneday :D
<satyamz> hi ..
<STEFAN____> Am I online ?
<jose> no?
<STEFAN____> :'9
<STEFAN____> porque ?
<STEFAN____> so this is like a hot porn chat ?
<jose> STEFAN____: do you need anything?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: 14.04 Release Party! (Organized by Ubuntu-CA) - Speakers: Cranky
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jose> People around the world! Ubuntu-CA is hosting a live Release Party at ubuntuonair.com, if you want to join the hangout the link is there!
<Seven_Six_Two> my cam isn't plugged in, but nice to see you all!
<jose> Seven_Six_Two: they'll be there for another couple hours :)
<jose> you're totally welcome to join
<Seven_Six_Two> how?
<jose> Seven_Six_Two: if you've got a google+ account, there's a link at ubuntuonair.com
<Seven_Six_Two> I've got some lag
<jose> Seven_Six_Two: happens :)
<Seven_Six_Two> the control room app is bugging out.
<Seven_Six_Two> I hear but don't see...
<Seven_Six_Two> let me try chromium
<Seven_Six_Two> ugh. I love teksavvy, but the lines in this neighbourhood are no good. I can only get up to 6mb down.
<Seven_Six_Two> have a nice release party everyone!
<danialbehzadi> problems with control room?
<jose> danialbehzadi: I'm working on getting it fixed asap
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-18
<khalaaaa> k
<khalaaaa> d
<khalaaaa> a
<khalaaaa> exit()
<danialbehzadi> good night every body
<HO3IN> HI
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-14
<dholbach> popey, now it shows up on http://ubuntuonair.com/ for me
<popey> blame caching
<dholbach> weird :)
<dholbach> popey, how much in advance do you usually spam the internets about an upcoming Q&A?
<popey> asap
<popey> now is good
<dholbach> ok cool
<popey> gives people time to get tea/coffee/crack
<dholbach> I'll do twitter and fb
 * popey will respam
<popey> make sure you mention the snappy specifics
<dholbach> sure
<awilkins> Stand by for action : anything can happen in the next 20:00   :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E06cNv55jTs
<dholbach> starting in 10 mins
<HamSaladRUS> Is this, like happening today ?
<popey> yes
<HamSaladRUS> http://imgur.com/a/gYQYX?gallery#78
<HamSaladRUS> So finally live.
<HamSaladRUS> QUESTION: Will snappy be available for my Barska Starwatcher Telescope ? I wanna see the next galaxy !
<GlueGlueGlue> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu Phone run vim or apache web server?
<HamSaladRUS> QUESTION: How many bugs are there for 'Snappy' at the moment, would you say, on Launchpad  ?
<TheFutureOfTuna> QUESTION. Even though I really like the idea of seperated click/snappy apps in Unity8 on the phone and desktop, I've seen an unofficial app store that, before installation, gives the user a prompt saying it could break your phone. Is it possible to have a sandboxed area that can hold such unoffical apps together that, if something goes wrong, doesn't effect the entire system and require a reinstallation?
 * popey is keeping an eye on the questions, will get to them in a bit
<TheFutureOfTuna> QUESTION. Are there plans to have all unity8 apps submitted by developers to be fat packages by default or will there always be some apps that can only be used on the phone (or any ARM device) even though they could very well be on the desktop (or any x86/AMD64 device) too?
<Chipaca> 23
<ted> No, they're still sandboxed no matter where you get them from.
<HamSaladRUS> QUESTION: If the 'Snappy' Team intend for snappy to overtake apt-get on the desktop ... Does the team see the 'Snappy' process integeral to the UbuntuTV-milestones ? Have they heard anything to any degree or to this end t ?
<ted> There is just an option to run "unconfined"
<HamSaladRUS> sans t
<ted> But, I'd imagine that there are other restrictions people are looking to avoid.
<ted> Not just going to full "unconfined"
<Chipaca> HamSaladRUS: what are “ubuntu-tv milestones”?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Softpedia has posted that Unity 8 will not look that different from they way Unity 7 looks now. Are there plans to update the Unity UI even if these are slow increments?
<glome> QUESTION: How do Snappy and Click relate to Gnome sandboxed applications (xdg-app).
<HamSaladRUS> I guess they are milestones that appear in launchpad that delay or promote a release of e.g. Ubuntu TV.
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<popey> Thanks for the questions everyone!
<dholbach> that was awesome :)
<HamSaladRUS> cheers.
<Typewriter> I've been trying to migrate away from Windows for over a decade, but Linux just isn't as simple yet. The Ubuntu interface (and Fedora) has come a long way but there's still a heavy reliance on terminal - is this a consideration for the direction of future releases?
<ibrahim> hi
 * Bl4ckD34Th Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-18
<Thrust_> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-19
<AuroraAvenue> Is this starting at in 5 minutes  ?
<AuroraAvenue> Hello ? mhall119 ping
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Where the hell is everybody ?
<popey> no
<popey> postponed till thursday
<AuroraAvenue> Oh right - it didn't say that on the calenday :(
<AuroraAvenue> **calendar
<popey> yeah, sorry about that, bit busy round here
<AuroraAvenue> Great I completely wasted an afternoon, coming into town, now. Cheers!
 * AuroraAvenue grumbles.
<sebsebseb> oh no q and a today?
<popey> sebsebseb: postponed till release day
<popey> everyone is quite busy on release week
<sebsebseb> popey: oh right ok
<davmor2> popey: busy you say pfffff
<davmor2> popey: underestimates like that is what bankrupts companies ;)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-21
<Guest6702> Where can I download ubuntu 16.04 final?
<AuroraAvenue> When is the Q&A today ? cc #ubuntu-community
<Oni_Shadow> what packages are going to be provided with snaps ? In 16.04?
<AuroraAvenue> Refresh browsers !
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUbCvcBBeg8
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: I'm not a coder, but how do I get a 'Mediagoblin' charm going for Juju ? https://wiki.mediagoblin.org
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-22
<Sipan> hi dear friend
<bruskkurt> Hello all! :)
<Frittmann_NZ> Hi all, from New Zealand, where it's 02:38am Saturday morning right now.
<dholbach> awesome :-D
<DickButtOne> [Question] What do you have to say about Matthew Garret's blog about snappy's security?
<Frittmann_NZ> [Question] First time on UbuntuOnAir. Is this about *buntu, or just Ubuntu?
<joop> hi there at ubuntu great stuff,congrats
<dpm> hi everyone! o/
<dpm> we'll be online in a minute
<AlanBell> o/
<dpm> hey all, pressing "Broadcast now" :)
<dholbach> go go go dpm!
<Diky> I don't see anything yet
<dholbach> we're almost there
<dholbach> sorry
<biffalo> whoot
<dholbach> we're blaming this exclusively on dpm today
<biffalo> you guy delivered an awesome release on time... the webcast can be late
<AlanBell> QUESTION: 16.04 works great, upgraded, nothing broke, some things are better. Awesome. What is the status of unity8-desktop-session-mir? I tried it and didn't get much further than in 15.10 do I need to install more packages?
<AlanBell> can see you now dpm
<dholbach> awesome!
<svij> and I can also hear you. ;)
<Frittmann_NZ> The embeded YT widget still shows the play button, but I can't click it. Do I need to reload the page?
<svij> Frittmann_NZ: probably
<dholbach> what are your favourite things in 16.04?
<Frittmann_NZ> Got the vid now, thanks.
<DickButtOne> [Question] Are there plans to make Icons in Ubuntu more interactive like in iOS? showing the actual date on the calendar icon etc
<dholbach> another things to look forward to in the hangout later on:
<dholbach> <davidcalle> I need some time to find my Xerus costume
<svij> Question: What sound does a xerus make?
<AlanBell> dpm: how do I get an app scope on my unity8-desktop-session-mir? do I need to install extra stuff? without an app scope i don't know how to start anything else?
<dholbach> svij, we'll just wait for davidcalle to turn up :)
<svij> dholbach: :D
<dholbach> I'm sure he can do a perfect imitation ;-)
<davidcalle> svij: lol
<svij> QUESTION: what sound does a yak do? (this time dholbach can't escape)
<dholbach> haha
<svij> ok, enough trolling. :)
<dpm> AlanBell, ok, thanks, let me queue up the next question and answer it once we've gone through the previous ones
<Frittmann_NZ> I guess that answers my first question. popey talking about ubuntu-mate. So this is *buntu then.
<dholbach> svij, the only time I ever got close to one was here: https://picasaweb.google.com/109795858099658821877/India#5238129713589121234 and it was silent :-/
<svij> dholbach: :D
<Frittmann_NZ> thanks for that dpm, yes, I'm male.
<dpm> Frittmann_NZ, thanks for joining us! :)
<AlanBell> QUESTION: dholbach would it be possible for snaps to be X11 untrusted clients, much like launching them from ssh -X localhost
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> that's a question for the snappy team
<dholbach> we're going to have a snappy clinic next week - we should discuss it there
<Frittmann_NZ> [Question] Is there any way to easily replace Openbox in Lubuntu?
<AlanBell> seems that snaps are a better and safer way for shipping proprietary closed software, which is inherently and unavoidably a bit smelly
<popey> Frittmann_NZ: if you use "Question:" rather than [Question] then it's easier for us to see, as we all have that highlighted  :)
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: What is the "Green Policy" of Canonical, taking into account we are all supposed to be with the Climate Change Camp now ?
<Frittmann_NZ> popey, thanks
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Just to be sure (may have missed it) When can we get our hands on a 'Convergence Phone' (in our hands), exactly ?
<AuroraAvenue_>  QUESTION: Any change with the hud ?
<AuroraAvenue_> popey, I'm gonna throw in afew questions now ...
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: What is the app for the panama  Wiki-leaks revelations ?
<AlanBell> OK, sounds like my install is broken if I have no app scope. I will try and fix that. at the moment I seem to have music and photos scopes and nothing else.
<dholbach> AlanBell, maybe ask the folks in #ubuntu-unity
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Finding apps is hard. Is there an easier way to find and sort-out which apps do what, in an easy to understand manner ?
<dholbach> I asked them when I ran into some issues
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Do you think the Ubuntu phone/tablet is too expensive for africans ?
<AlanBell> dholbach: yeah, I will now that I know it should be working, thanks
<dholbach> cool :)
<AuroraAvenue_>  QUESTIONS: My friend from the community project gave me a copy of "Linux The Complete Manual" by Mag Books ISBN 9781781060292. How do I say thank-you with a gift using the Canonical/Ubuntu Philosophy, exactly ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Do Ubuntu-ists believe in Heaven ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Does Canonical believe in sourcing products from responsible (environmental) sources ?
<svij> dholbach: boooo
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Why is there a limitation on  sharing cookery reciepe notes on Ubuntu - I can't find one app that does this ?
<AuroraAvenue_>   QUESTION: Could we do an etherpad next week please ? Note: THis has been requested by SEVERAL viewers and answered as a plus-point by @pPopey
<Frittmann_NZ> AuroraAvenue_  about Ubuntu-ists believing in heaven. Depends on the Ubuntu-ist, I'd have thought.
<AuroraAvenue_> fair enough.
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Have we ever had an Audit of exactly how many Voluntaries there are working for Ubuntu systems ?
<Frittmann_NZ> Openbox is the default for Lubuntu.
<AlanBell> the classmate!
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu-Touch a young persons (millennials) product ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Which is better a System76 laptop or A DELL-XPS Sputnik laptop for service ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Can we put the http://ubuntuonair.com/ address into the calendar for Jose to-do ?
<AuroraAvenue_>  QUESTION: What does your mind say about disabled accessibility progress on Ubuntu ? How far have we got ? And Please, don't just mention mailing-lists.
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Why is there no Ubuntu Vape group on Canonical Launchpad as Many Users' Do vape ?
<AuroraAvenue_> last one ...
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Why dont we have real-time translation App on Ubuntu phones ?
<svij> dpm: ahahaha
<svij> dpm: now you should repeat it...;)
<AlanBell> QUESTION: any idea which release is going to be unity 8/Mir by default with unity 7 as an option?
<Frittmann_NZ> dpm thanks for that. I've been using Lubuntu since Trusty, but not liking the Openbox menu management.
<Coshibu> QUESTION: Any hot hints on new features on the Ubuntu desktop in 16.10?
<dpm> svij, :-)
<dpm> AlanBell, ok, I'll check again myself, hopefully it's nothing that's broken in the last few days since I tested the Unity 8 session
<AlanBell> dpm: turns out I didn't have unity-scope-click installed - not a dependency of unity8-desktop-session-mir apparently?
<AlanBell> I still can't start things (window opens for a fraction of a second and goes) but that is a huge step towards investigating further problems
<svij> QUESTION: What's planned for UOS? The schedule is pretty empty right now.
<dholbach> AlanBell, maybe it needs a new meta package(?)
<dholbach> ... which still needs to be set
<AlanBell> dholbach: possibly, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/unity8-desktop-session-mir doesn't pull it in, and it is pretty baffling without it
<AlanBell> all you can do is log in, look at the indicators and log out again
<dholbach> I didn't have it installed either :-)
<dholbach> thanks for letting me know :-D
<dpm> AlanBell, hm... weird, I don't remember having to manually install any other packages, I might have to try on a VM
<AuroraAvenue_> cheers for answering all of those - It was quite a barrage - WELL DONE GUYS !
<svij> … or dholbach-huggers …
<Coshibu> QUESTION: Will Rhythmbox ever be bug free?
<AuroraAvenue_> vegitarian group - Daniel's in that.
<dholbach> yes :-D
<Frittmann_NZ> Coshibu will any software ever be bug free?
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-vegetarians/+mugshots
<AuroraAvenue_> I think there is a cyclist group too.
<Coshibu> In theory its possible.
<dholbach> if you want to join, go here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-vegetarians/+join :-)
<dholbach> svij, hah, yes :)
<AuroraAvenue_> Haha      good plug !
<Frittmann_NZ> Coshibu, I'm still waiting for a bug-free Windows 3.1, haha
<DickButtOne> Question: are you all working at home?
<Coshibu> QUESTION: Will there be community surveys to help shape Unity 8? Is there any way to have a word in the process?
<AlanBell> dpm: I have been upgrading this laptop for ages, but I installed ubuntu-desktop^ and ubuntu8-desktop-session-mir so I think that should cover anything in a clean install
<dholbach> bah... google hangout is unhappy with me
<dpm> AlanBell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535058
<Coshibu> Example of community surveys: https://design.blog.documentfoundation.org/2016/04/17/our-happy-hour-how-libreoffice-sidebar-tenders-properties-and-functions/
<AlanBell> dpm: cool, the service was inactive(dead) and I just started it, will try in a sec
<Nacioss> Hey
<Nacioss> Please, I've installed Ubuntu 16.04 yesterday and I have not idea of how to enable OpenCL for the AMD Radeon
<AlanBell> thanks all o/
<popey> Nacioss: best to ask in #ubuntu
<popey> AlanBell: you off to the beerex tonight? :)
<AlanBell> popey: yes :)
<popey> heh
<popey> enjoy
<AlanBell> will do
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<dholbach> great questions :-)
<AlanBell> have fun with your plans popey
<dholbach> ... even if I said there was a strange one in between
<Frittmann_NZ> Thanks guys, I'll be installing Xenial this weekend.
<dholbach> I guess I was just surprised :)
<DickButtOne> Enjoy your weekend!
<dholbach> I had a great time!
<AuroraAvenue_> thanx guys o/
<Frittmann_NZ> Follow my progress on Twitter, @Frittmann
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<Adi___> Hello. All flavors of Ubuntu are supported by Canonical?
<beerla> pwd
<beerla> ls
<The> Has anyone installed it thus far?
<Tits> Yo
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-23
<witchy> Do you know if or when they are going to repair Software ?
<kemdmt> hello
<kemdmt> any one there?
<kemdmt> hello motoo
<Nnn> Sweet
<Nnn> Alan pope looks like my dentist. Brings back good memories from South Africa 😀
<Nnn> I have a question: how is the new Ubuntu consumer friendly to someone that has no knowledge of ubuntu/Linux?
<Nnn> Can we have a live preview of the new Ubuntu shown to us?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-24
<Umayanga> ok
<Umayanga> Are you online? Is this a real chat?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-04-21
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<tsimonq2> Oh ffs
<tsimonq2> Really?!?!?!?
<tsimonq2> Whatever...
 * tsimonq2 does other things
<kyrofa> We're starting momentarily, elopio is having some costa-rican internet issues
<sdrobertw> kyrofa >.< I missed today's Testing day... I keep missing
<sdrobertw> How can I get permanent invite to calendar? :P
